
Reddit announces quarterly reports on content manipulation and account security - chrisdsaldivar
https://www.reddit.com/r/redditsecurity/comments/d6l41l/an_update_on_content_manipulation_and_an_upcoming/
======
remotecool
During the US 2008 and 2012 elections, the amount of content manipulation and
botting was ridiculous. Nobody seemed to care or even mention it after the
fact.

Now that it could potentially push Trump to win, its a big problem.

I personally hope that this is still a big deal when a candidate that the
media/owners of Reddit wants to win is using the exact same tactics.

